
Big Tech Embraces Big Censorship - crunchlibrarian
https://www.thestranger.com/slog/2018/12/06/36811417/big-tech-embraces-big-censorship
======
intergalactic
To help Big Tech, congress needs to make a law that states we all are required
by law to give them all our personal info and then for us to just shut up. I
have to admit that would solve a lot of problems. That’s all Big Tech really
wants is our info. Then we would have to go out and find some real friends.
BooHoo nobody likes me. Then American free press could show tearjerkers all
day long, well that’s all they do now. Real news doesn’t get good ratings.

